# Teams interested in riding Sedona/Durango/Fruita/Moab starting Oct.1 ?



## Teamburney (Nov 21, 2010)

We will be doing a road trip to these locations and would love other teams to ride with. Hit us up if any teams are interested whether you travel or live in these areas. Always fun to meet new teams. Weather should be great. B/N


----------



## rhxpro (Oct 9, 2006)

Thinking about doin the Sedona Singltrckfeat on Tandem in may


----------



## Teamburney (Nov 21, 2010)

Anymore info on that Tandem ride you can share? Not familiar. We did 3 different trails on our Oct 1 trip.


----------



## rhxpro (Oct 9, 2006)

Check out Sedona singletrackfest on google.
It's an annual bike fest and I was hopin to take a little tandem trip.


----------



## Teamburney (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds nice. I will check with my stoker.


----------



## DonP. (Dec 4, 2012)

*Singletrack fest*



rhxpro said:


> Check out Sedona singletrackfest on google.
> It's an annual bike fest and I was hopin to take a little tandem trip.


Is this it ? 

Prescott 2012 Single-Track Sausage Fest - YouTube


----------



## DonP. (Dec 4, 2012)

*Sedona mtb festival*

Ooops, found it here,

2013 Sedona Singletrack Celebration


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

we have the "Wonderschlautt Festival" here in Prescott, no dates for 13 yet
The Wonderschlautt Festival
Prescott has lots of trails good for Tandems

http://cityofprescott.net/_d/2011recmap_web1.pdf
Trails - City of Prescott, Arizona

Cheers


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey TeamBurney, how was the trip? Did you guys hit all the fun trails? If so you should post up a review, it sounds like a great trip.


----------



## Teamburney (Nov 21, 2010)

zibell said:


> Hey TeamBurney, how was the trip? Did you guys hit all the fun trails? If so you should post up a review, it sounds like a great trip.


Sorry about the delayed response. We did do this trip on 10-1 for two weeks. We rode Sara Park in Lake Havasu first and then three trails in Sedona. Next was Durango for three days,then Moab for five days. Great trip.


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Burney,
Are you the same that I spoke to on the way home from Chino Hills last Saturday?


----------



## Teamburney (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes sir, how are you. Won't be able to ride tandem for about 3 more weeks. Wife/stoker is recovering


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Hope she recovers quickly. We have not been riding much as other interests / obligations have preculded it. We were able to slip in a quick ride the day we saw you.

Now that daylight savings is here and some other obligations are coming to a close we hope to ride after work when we can. Sometimes mtn tandem a short loop at Chino. Parking at Rose over the dam to the park up North ridge and back to the car. Short and sweet after work ride.

Maybe you could join us for one of those if it works into your schedule.

Looks like we will be riding the Cedar City 100K on the mtn tandem again so we will have to start riding again soon.


----------



## Teamburney (Nov 21, 2010)

Lets us know. We did our first tandem ride today, just a street loop


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Been offline for a while - sorry I missed this post. We live in Grand Junction/Fruita and are always willing to go out and ride in the area. Let us know if you head this way


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Rode from Fruita to Moab last October. It was on single bikes but nice area for riding none the less. Lots of places on the Kokapelli that look challenging for tandems.


----------

